# What to feed pygmy goats?



## SparrowsSong (Jan 18, 2016)

I got my first goat (a Pygmy wether) and am looking for a companion goat for him. My questions are about feed: 

Is "sweet feed" the same thing as goat feed? How much does he need per day? I know to give him the mineral block, salt block, and alfalfa hay freely. And of course fresh water. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet feed is just molasses coated mixed grain. Pet wethers don't need any grain, in my opinion.

Alfalfa or an alfalfa, grass hay mix would be fine, but alfalfa is generally a hot hay. A pet wether probably wouldn't need it. Maybe during winter months, but a grass hay would probably work fine otherwise. You don't want to keep him overweight, although it's going to depend on the individual goat. Some are easy keepers...others need a little extra.

The mineral/salt blocks...throw them away. They don't work for goats. Go with a loose mineral. It comes in a bag. I like Cargill Onyx Right Now (Heard it was discontinued though.) or Sweetlix minerals. The only minerals I personally won't recommend is Purina goat minerals...they're pretty much just all salt.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

SparrowsSong said:


> I got my first goat (a Pygmy wether) and am looking for a companion goat for him. My questions are about feed:
> 
> Is "sweet feed" the same thing as goat feed?
> No, sweet feed is heavily coated in molasses, kind of like feeding your child donuts every meal.
> ...


A small glug of Apple Cider vinegar in his water would be beneficial to his health as well.


----------



## SparrowsSong (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help! 
What is a "flake?" Sorry, I am new to goats and there's a lot I don't know yet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When you open a bale of hay it comes apart in small biscuits or slices of hay, each one of these slices is around 2 to 4 inches thick. We call these "flakes".


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When you have a square bale, and then open it you will see portions of hay that are usually more "stuck" together. Typically you get "around" 10 flakes of hay per bale. A flake is "around" 4 " thick. These measurements are of course approximate.....depends on your hay.


----------



## SparrowsSong (Jan 18, 2016)

Got'cha! Thanks so much.


----------



## Allison (Dec 22, 2015)

KW Farms said:


> Sweet feed is just molasses coated mixed grain. Pet wethers don't need any grain, in my opinion.
> 
> Alfalfa or an alfalfa, grass hay mix would be fine, but alfalfa is generally a hot hay. A pet wether probably wouldn't need it. Maybe during winter months, but a grass hay would probably work fine otherwise. You don't want to keep him overweight, although it's going to depend on the individual goat. Some are easy keepers...others need a little extra.
> 
> The mineral/salt blocks...throw them away. They don't work for goats. Go with a loose mineral. It comes in a bag. I like Cargill Onyx Right Now (Heard it was discontinued though.) or Sweetlix minerals. The only minerals I personally won't recommend is Purina goat minerals...they're pretty much just all salt.


What does hot hay mean?


----------

